# What are your 3770k Temps and Voltages?



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 19, 2013)

I have been messing around with the vcore and just wanted to see what you guys get in terms of temps and voltage VS clock. 

I'm currently on 4.5 GHz with 1.2 vcore. Any suggestions or tip? (I am really new to IvyBridge)


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 19, 2013)

You have room to go up to 4.6ghz.
Just stay 80c or below.
Set 46x at cpu multiplier and run IBT at very high or max settings.
You may or may not need to increase your vcore slightly (you can do regular to get an idea of how much vcore you need, very high or max will need a little more usually, say 0.01 or .02v more).

When you figure out what vcore you need for you final stable overclock, then you can start playing with offset voltage overclocking (stays at stock vcore and idle 1600mhz until you need to ramp up and offset to a higher voltage to sustain your load overclock), which is power and chip saving as you aren't constantly leaving your cpu at a higher vcore and temp.


----------



## erixx (Feb 19, 2013)

I am at 
4800 Mhz, 
1,280 v
and 85 ºC (average during cpu stress tests)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 19, 2013)

4.8 GHz 72C at full load
1.270 voltage


----------



## syeef (Feb 19, 2013)

Is overclocking really necessary? If I do it, will I notice improvements? I am currently at stock, everything seems okay to me.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 19, 2013)

syeef said:


> Is overclocking really necessary? If I do it, will I notice improvements? I am currently at stock, everything seems okay to me.



A a lot of OC is for enthusiasts it crunchers or both.Its nice in CPU intensive games or applications.Sometimes you can get on overclock without tweaking the voltages which is always nice: D


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 19, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> You have room to go up to 4.6ghz.
> Just stay 80c or below.
> Set 46x at cpu multiplier and run IBT at very high or max settings.
> You may or may not need to increase your vcore slightly (you can do regular to get an idea of how much vcore you need, very high or max will need a little more usually, say 0.01 or .02v more).
> ...



Thanks for the info. Definitely going to figure this out for my OC. Iwas just thing about the power saving feature and you happen to mention it.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 19, 2013)

I run mine at the lowest vcore possible for lowest temps and energy use. I think right now its at 4.2ghz @ 1.0xx vcore and loads at 55-57C. Used to run it at 4.4ghz but made no noticeable difference in performance.


----------



## erixx (Feb 19, 2013)

OH YESRAH

I also have Power Saving. Un-less I bench, or game, I run at 1600 Mhz at 0,9 volt. Just if you doubt it!!!!! 4800 is for intensive use.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2013)

What are people using to load their CPU's? Different programs yield different results.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 20, 2013)

My figures are loaded with Prime, with 100% WCG temps are a little lower ~50-52C.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2013)

What version of prime works with with 1155? The version I use doesn't want to work. IBT and the rest work fine.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 20, 2013)

According to my files I am using Prime 27.7


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 20, 2013)

I use prime 27.9 (has a few bug fixes). It has AVX support and I find 24 hours of it to be radically better at telling you you're stable than any other program. IBT is great for testing your cooling but really you only fail that if you're far from stable. If you want to standardize the temp measurement here I'd say pick either 15 minutes of avx prime or 5 sets of max in IBT.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 20, 2013)

Agree.
IBT is more a test of cooling.
Prime 95 is for stability.
True stability is Hi Def Video transcoding (with SoThink HD movie maker I've failed under highest settings after passing IBT and Prime95...)

But the newer Prime95 versions with AVX should be the same as Hi Def video transcoding.


----------



## erixx (Feb 21, 2013)

I use Aida64 for stress tests. Or BF3


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 21, 2013)

erixx said:


> I use Aida64 for stress tests. Or BF3



I can pass both, prime95 27.9 will still crash the system. But I don't care, and use BF3 for my own gaming rigs too now, since that's the most intensive thing I'll do.

Review rigs must pass 72 hours of P95 though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I can pass both, prime95 27.9 will still crash the system. But I don't care, and use BF3 for my own gaming rigs too now, since that's the most intensive thing I'll do.
> 
> Review rigs must pass 72 hours of P95 though.



Glad to hear that as I've always been suspicious some reviewers aren't doing proper stability testing when they're showing off an overclock.

Surprised you can't pass it on your own rig though. Don't feel like taking the time to mess with it? I know it can take awhile.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 21, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Glad to hear that as I've always been suspicious some reviewers aren't doing proper stability testing when they're showing off an overclock.
> 
> Surprised you can't pass it on your own rig though. Don't feel like taking the time to mess with it? I know it can take awhile.



Yeah, that's part of why my overclocks are lower than other sites, too. But I also tend to look at things a bit differently when it is reviews rather than my personal system, partly because yes, the time involved, and secondly, because of the uses. All I really do on my system is play BF3, and for about 4 hours at the most in one sitting.

Right now I have the 7950's at stock, CPU at stock, and ram @ 1333 C9 @ 1.25V.

For reviews, I really punish these boards. build up, OS install, included software test, benchmark install then run 5x, then OC, then burn-in @ OC for 72 hours. I have yet to kill a board doing that, that I am aware of, even the budget ones.  CPUs are all pre-tested(max clock at set power consumption), so finding clocks is no big deal, and overclock testing is more about efficiency than anything, since at stock you have weird things like custom turbo profiles and such that skew numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm running a 3770k @ 4GHz on a stock cooler @ 1.11v and it loads in the upper 70s C


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 21, 2013)

You don't even clock the memory past spec? That's a surprise haha. Well if you ever give it another shot I'd look to the whole cpu memory chain. 26 I could pass, 27 I couldn't so I gave up for awhile. I knew it was IMC related from the author's comments but vccio didn't help. Then I went off to fix my restart=shutdown issue and discovered on some Asus boards that can happen if you're a notch too low on the memory voltage. So I went to 1.65625v and the reboot issue was done and I was able to pass 27. This was not indicated by the BSOD code but it's what the issue was.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 21, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You don't even clock the memory past spec? That's a surprise haha.



I keep changing kits. I like both low-power and high performance, and when I got to game, I'll reboot and run 4.6 GHz & 2400 MHz. The lowered clocks drop idle power by nearly half, and also lower fan noise during the day. I have a pretty decent HT system for gaming with, so the fan noise doesn't bother me then. But I see no point in using extra power and paying more in my power bill when I don't need to. I'll end up buying the Surface Pro or another similar tablet for daily use, since that's all I really need.


----------



## erixx (Feb 22, 2013)

off topic, but I have 3 tablets (4", 7" and 10") for all my news, email and surfing needs when I am roaming around the block, home or city.

But for my job - and my gaming- i need my powerful PC and I love it. 

Dev's: just make software that needs more power and I will buy it, but since some years it seems irrelevant.


----------

